# Top 10 free knitting patterns from Noble



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2013/06/may-recap-top-10-free-knitting-patterns.html


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Link doesnt work


----------



## Heyelie (Mar 27, 2012)

It works for me.
May be copy and past it.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Link doesnt work


Worked for me


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

Worked for me!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Link worked for me, pin happy. Thanks. Went down right hand column and got more free patterns.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful link .... thank you for posting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I order from Noble Knits. They have fast service. The best thing is that shipping is free on all orders. I believe it is only free in the U.S.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It worked for me, thank you!!!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I like this link!Thanks.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Worked for me ,thanks for the link


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Pin Happy!
Got it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, worked for me. Some very nice patterns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link, some really nice patterns. I MUST quit collecting patterns & spending time on the computer looking at patterns instead of doing something, I already have more stacked up than I could do in 2 lifetimes. I bet no one else on here does that!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the link, some really nice patterns. I MUST quit collecting patterns & spending time on the computer looking at patterns instead of doing something, I already have more stacked up than I could do in 2 lifetimes. I bet no one else on here does that!


I have to admit that I am guilty of the same thing.


----------



## Bluemitten (Jun 17, 2012)

Guilty


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Link doesnt work


--------------

DITTO here and...I even tried the cut-n-paste approach into my browser.

:-(

Lisa


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

Great link. Looks like a great blog to follow too. Thank you.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Lots n lots of patterns, thanks too many to view now. Bookmarked for later thankyou.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the link, some really nice patterns. I MUST quit collecting patterns & spending time on the computer looking at patterns instead of doing something, I already have more stacked up than I could do in 2 lifetimes. I bet no one else on here does that!


You are not alone !!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

do we need to register for these.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> http://blog.nobleknits.com/2013/06/may-recap-top-10-free-knitting-patterns.html


Have tried several times and the link doesn't work for me either. Maybe that's a blessing on my part????


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Works for me. Thank you very much for that. Quite a few to look at there.


----------

